# Silverado tows 53’ trailer...



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

https://www.yahoo.com/autos/chevy-silverado-driver-ticketed-towing-164000980.html


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Interesting


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Wonder if his hitch had the extra 2 bolts???

Also that's not a half ton.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Towing isn’t the problem, it’s the stopping


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

fireball said:


> Towing isn't the problem, it's the stopping


Didn't you read?? He rigged up some airbrake contraption


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Brndnstffrd said:


> Didn't you read?? He rigged up some airbrake contraption


I'd like to see that.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Wouldn't he need air to release the brakes?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll bet what got him stopped was the fact he painted over his license plate, that's a big no no


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Would be interesting to find out what tickets and how many of them he was given ...... ......:hammerhead:


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I'll bet what got him stopped was the fact he painted over his license plate, that's a big no no
> View attachment 199051


Whoa that's a serious hitch pin... Someone could use that baby on their 3pt...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Wouldn't he need air to release the brakes?
> View attachment 199049


Looks like a line running from the bed, probably from a compressor to release...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

What is the device wired to his tailgate..?


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Mr.Markus said:


> What is the device wired to his tailgate..?


Wireless brake light transmitter i believe


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Whoa that's a serious hitch pin... Someone could use that baby on their 3pt...


He nose....


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> He nose....


Who?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I wonder if he had an air brake endorsement. Also DOT numbers and weight plate. He should be good if he had all that.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Wouldn't he need air to release the brakes?
> View attachment 199049


He's got an air line to the emergency glad hand. No service brakes working tho. He has failed his pre trip walk around.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

my only question: empty or laden?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

He would have been fine if he would have had some air bags. The squat must have given away that he was overloaded


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Wonder if he was on an interstate or if Canada does not have the “anything goes” with an orange triangle rule that we have here.

By the rules, I would think it would fall legal. Triangle on the back, hitch pin coupler, daylight at the time...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What is the tank on the dolly? A ******* wet kit? If so, I bet he hauls his dump trailer with this setup too...


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

No farm plates on the truck ?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> What is the tank on the dolly?


I think it's an airtank to release the maxis.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Philbilly2 said:


> What is the tank on the dolly? A ******* wet kit? If so, I bet he hauls his dump trailer with this setup too...


Tank is probably an air tank for the brakes.
He would have been fine with the orange triangle sign if he would have stayed off the main roads.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> What is the tank on the dolly? A ******* wet kit? If so, I bet he hauls his dump trailer with this setup too...


Or a 55 ton lowboy to put his 644 on...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

A Weight distribution hitch would’ve been a better option. 

Stopping? That’s for quitters .


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Mr.Markus said:


> What is the device wired to his tailgate..?


I am pretty sure that device is a medical alert alarm with GPS. When the trailer hitch fails and runs into the back of the truck it smashes the buttons sending a signal that someone just got pancaked..


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

icudoucme said:


> I am pretty sure that device is a medical alert alarm with GPS. When the trailer hitch fails and runs into the back of the truck it smashes the buttons sending a signal that someone just got pancaked..


So he knows when to floor it leaving the scene of the accident and saving tons on his car ins.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I thought Defcon drove a Ford?

Looks legal to me except for a couple of minor infractions.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

DeVries said:


> Tank is probably an air tank for the brakes.
> He would have been fine with the orange triangle sign if he would have stayed off the main roads.


Tank has a large diameter hose. You can see the air compressor hose is a small hose direct from the bed of the truck, straight to the glad hand.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

Brndnstffrd said:


> Wonder if his hitch had the extra 2 bolts???
> 
> Also that's not a half ton.


I thought the same thing after the thread where we all discussed how a hitch can't hold without those bolts. The same 2 bolts that more than half of the chevy's on the road dont have! Probably doesn't have them here either.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

rippinryno said:


> I thought the same thing after the thread where we all discussed how a hitch can't hold without those bolts. The same 2 bolts that more than half of the chevy's on the road dont have! Probably doesn't have them here either.


Do you know what tongue weight is? Google it.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> Do you know what tongue weight is? Google it.


You talking to me? Where are you coming from and why? Guy asked about the 2 bolts, same thing came to my mind. I don't need scolded or told I don't know what tongue weight is. Not my first rodeo, I pull a trailer daily have had a handful of silverado's and have installed a few hitches. It doesn't blow my mind when i see some without those two bolts.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

rippinryno said:


> You talking to me?


Yes, I quoted your post didn't I?



rippinryno said:


> I don't need scolded or told I don't know what tongue weight is.


Did not scold, just asked if you know what tongue weight is? The fact that that little 15k van trailer is sitting on a dolly means that the tongue weight is minimal. The two bolts are needed to support the tongue weight more than a lateral pull.



rippinryno said:


> I pull a trailer daily have had a handful of silverado's and have installed a few hitches.


All factory hitches from GM come off the line with the bolts installed. What people do afterward is at their own discretion. Most aftermarket hitches do not use the bumper bolts they are built to not need them.



rippinryno said:


> It doesn't blow my mind when i see some without those two bolts.


That tells me you have not ever seen a factory GM hitch buckle due to no bolts from the tongue weight bouncing.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> Yes, I quoted your post didn't I?
> 
> Did not scold, just asked if you know what tongue weight is? The fact that that little 15k van trailer is sitting on a dolly means that the tongue weight is minimal. The two bolts are needed to support the tongue weight more than a lateral pull.
> 
> ...


i appreciate all your info, but you can save your breath because you're attempting to tell me what you think I don't know.

You want to talk about a gm hitch buckle? I got rear ended from somebody going 55mph they hit my enclosed trailer that was hitched to a factory gm hitch that didn't have those 2 bolts. Most of the force pushed forward but you're not going to tell me that the center of the hitch, where it was NOT mounted, didn't take a huge amount of force. Bent the crap out of the frame where it bolted up, twisted it. I also don't overload my setups. I've seen plenty of factory GM hitches, please stop assuming and talking down. Not my first rodeo and I'm not going to have you following me around quoting me. If you don't think that rig has tongue weight, you're on crack, have a good look at the sag. I can see that a lot of it rides on the trailer itself that doesn't assume there's zero tongue weight, get outta town. Time to stop being the man who knows everything, some of us have lived and experienced as well and just because we don't agree 100% based on our experience, doesn't mean one is wrong. Most aftermarket GM silverado hitches, at least the CURT brand and most of what is sold on Etrailer, do in fact use those 2 bolts. Please see the photos of my wreck truck, that hitch was not bolted to the bumper, yet the entire bumper came down with the hitch....as it sat after the accident that GM hitch was still sitting right where it would normally on the bumper, you probably could have put 2 bolts in.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

rippinryno said:


> i appreciate all your info, but you can save your breath because you're attempting to tell me what you think I don't know.
> 
> You want to talk about a gm hitch buckle? I got rear ended from somebody going 55mph they hit my enclosed trailer that was hitched to a factory gm hitch that didn't have those 2 bolts. Most of the force pushed forward but you're not going to tell me that the center of the hitch, where it was NOT mounted, didn't take a huge amount of force. Bent the crap out of the frame where it bolted up, twisted it. I also don't overload my setups. I've seen plenty of factory GM hitches, please stop assuming and talking down. Not my first rodeo and I'm not going to have you following me around quoting me. If you don't think that rig has tongue weight, you're on crack, have a good look at the sag. I can see that a lot of it rides on the trailer itself that doesn't assume there's zero tongue weight, get outta town. Time to stop being the man who knows everything, some of us have lived and experienced as well and just because we don't agree 100% based on our experience, doesn't mean one is wrong. Most aftermarket GM silverado hitches, at least the CURT brand and most of what is sold on Etrailer, do in fact use those 2 bolts.
> 
> ...


Sounds good... you are right... I am wrong again... best of luck Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

rippinryno said:


> I got rear ended from somebody going 55mph they hit my enclosed trailer that was hitched to a factory gm hitch that didn't have those 2 bolts.


Question...how\why did your bumper fold under if those 2 bolts were not installed?


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Law may have changed since you last checked...





Mark Oomkes said:


> Question...how\why did your bumper fold under if those 2 bolts were not installed?


because the frame twisted toward the ground, and the bumper is mounted to the frame. Crazy how that hitch didn't just break instantly though where it wasn't bolted to the bumper right?

Plenty of force went into it, bent the ball.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

rippinryno said:


> because the frame twisted toward the ground, and the bumper is mounted to the frame. Crazy how that hitch didn't just break instantly though where it wasn't bolted to the bumper right?
> 
> Plenty of force went into it, bent the ball.
> 
> View attachment 199153


WOW!!!!


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Crazy


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Unbelievable


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

rippinryno said:


> because the frame twisted toward the ground, and the bumper is mounted to the frame. Crazy how that hitch didn't just break instantly though where it wasn't bolted to the bumper right?
> 
> Plenty of force went into it, bent the ball.
> 
> View attachment 199153


Wow, I'm surprised the trailer didn't jump off the ball.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Dondo said:


> Wow, I'm surprised the trailer didn't jump off the ball.


Enclosed trailers are built like aluminum cans, the plywood floor is probably the strongest element of them.......


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

jomama45 said:


> Enclosed trailers are built like aluminum cans, the plywood floor is probably the strongest element of them.......


the tongue is without a doubt the strongest part of the trailer.


----------

